# Cannng for Diabetics????????????



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

Been a diabetic has its privileges, at a party I can claim my illness by neglecting to eat a not to appetizing desert or what I may consider junk food (if is not homemade is junk to me) and I can also be a big charlatan and eat all my homemade sweets with nobody looking .Not wanting to waste any of my mangos which by the way still a little too early to get them from the tree one of the branches loaded with them broke off ,I almost cry ,so been the thrifty fellow I am I made some mango preserved from the fallen ones ;with some good cream cheese or hard white cheese or vanilla ice cream is to die for ,even in a nice buttery crust tart pastry nothing beats it ,been a diabetic again and in a sugar attack I made a tropical fruit cocktail and a papaya chunks/lemon preserved that will probably kill me, anyway, take a look.






:surrender:


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

I'm confused, are you saying that you are a diabetic because you eat all this sweet stuff or are you saying that you don't care that you are a diabetics and eat all these sweet treats any way?

And I thought that fruits were bad for diabetics, it's natural sugar but then again so is cane sugar, all bad for diabetics.

I'm not a diabetic and I don't eat any of this stuff, maybe that's why I'm not a diabetic?


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

I believe the scripture for this is 1 Corinthians 10:23 Everything is permissible, but not everything is beneficial. Plus, if I am not mistaken, there are time when the blood sugar of a diabetic becomes low and they need something sugary and sweet.


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

Sentry18 said:


> I believe the scripture for this is 1 Corinthians 10:23 Everything is permissible, but not everything is beneficial. Plus, if I am not mistaken, there are time when the blood sugar of a diabetic becomes low and they need something sugary and sweet.


I do remember my training as an EMT. And the one hard rule was to use glucose inside the cheek whenever we find a comatose person suspected of being a diabetic. Our trainer said that low blood sugar was a bigger acute threat then high blood sugar for a diabetic.

Sentry, thanks for reminding me.


----------



## DrPrepper (Apr 17, 2016)

Tweto said:


> I do remember my training as an EMT. And the one hard rule was to use glucose inside the cheek whenever we find a comatose person suspected of being a diabetic. Our trainer said that low blood sugar was a bigger acute threat then high blood sugar for a diabetic.
> 
> Sentry, thanks for reminding me.


Tweto,
You are so correct. I've seen people go into cardiac arrest because of low blood sugar. High blood sugar is bad, too, though, because the excess sugar in the blood causes blood to clump in tiny vessels (very simple explanation), causing kidney failure, blindness, leg pain, and foot ulcers.

Nowadays, diabetics are taught to count carbohydrates, rather than sugar. There's no reason why diabetics can't enjoy fruits, pastry, ice cream, or other sweets, as long as they are eaten in moderation and following the ordered carbohydrate count.


----------



## phideaux (Nov 7, 2015)

I been diagnosed diabetic for 2 years, 

Cut down to 150 g of carbohydrates a day( give or take a few), eat some fruit, very little sweets, no pop, no sweet tea, I use Splenda a lot.

I lost 40 lbs in first year , feel better and my A1C is great.

I don't want to wake up and see black feet.



Jim


----------



## tmttactical (Nov 23, 2015)

Sentry18 said:


> I believe the scripture for this is 1 Corinthians 10:23 Everything is permissible, but not everything is beneficial. Plus, if I am not mistaken, there are time when the blood sugar of a diabetic becomes low and they need something sugary and sweet.


I am type 2 diabetic and I keep candy bars available for the low blood sugar problems. High blood sugar will damage your body given enough time, low blood sugar will kill you! My medication can sometimes be a bit unpredictable, I have awakened in the middle of the night due to low blood sugar. I also tend to cheat with those same candy bars. The spirit is strong, but the body wants those butterfingers. :ignore:


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

One of the reasons I finally got off my butt and got on the canning train is because my wife has dietary restrictions and can't eat a lot of the food I stored prerelationship. It's great to be able to make stored food that is good and wholesome and suited to our particular needs.


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

phideaux said:


> I been diagnosed diabetic for 2 years,
> 
> Cut down to 150 g of carbohydrates a day( give or take a few), eat some fruit, very little sweets, no pop, no sweet tea, I use Splenda a lot.
> 
> ...


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

I am a diabetic that simply loves sweets and by the way eating sweets will not make you a diabetic I also enjoy my cooking so much so that I hardly buy store made junk too many chemicals ,sugars and rat poison ,but my diabetic numbers or AIC was 6.5 on last check and yes I do keep a tight grip on my diet especially the white stuff ,loosing close to 80 pounds is no joke but it has help a lot in all the numbers ;blood pressure ,cholesterol ,triglycerides ,and others I can`t even pronounce. I don`t drink sodas nor use any sugar substitutes ,straight white sugar or honey or brown my main problem is a bakery to close to the house ,nothing can compare to a fresh loaf of Cuban bread or the associated pastries ,one month I ate them practically every day and my numbers when thru the roof ,my doctor hit the sealing by next check up I had none ,numbers got normal, so the point here is all about the food we eat and since I can`t exercise or walk to much I have to be more careful but my doctor tells me I can get a bicycle so I will. We all here need to be aware of our food supply every day we chow down on chemically produced foods that carry deadly poisons. Today when we eat meat, poultry and dairy, we eat the residue of everything the animal ate, including growth hormones, pesticides and contaminants, is a daily struggle I know, corporate America loves to make money at any cost like Aspartame is a neurotoxin that interacts with natural organisms, as well as synthetic medications, producing a wide range of proven disorders and syndromes. It is now nearly everywhere, moving beyond sugarless products and into general foods, beverages, pharmaceuticals, and even products for children. It recently has been renamed to the more pleasant sounding AminoSweet.


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

RTG I agree with much of what you said, however it is not always about the Food. For example I can no longer eat Potatoes, Rice, or Bread of any kind. Even wholesome, natural Vegetables such as Carrots, Peas if I eat to many, like more than a 1/4 of a Cup will send my B/S through the Roof. Fruit such as Peaches, Plums, or Grapes are no longer an option. I too eat Fresh, Natural and Organic with no Processed or refined Ingredients. I don't eat any refined Sugar, Honey or use any Sweetener other than Stevia, nor do I drink any Soda or consume Dairy products. I am also no longer able to consume Alcohol. As you can see, for me Foods do make a difference, and my A1c is still higher than it should be.


----------



## Genevieve (Sep 21, 2009)

How are you all getting your nutrition the if you can't eat almost anything?

Where are you getting calcium so your bones don't crack or break ( or least make it harder to do so)?

Where are you getting your vitamins that you need just to have a working system?

If you're taking artificial supplements isn't that using chemicals instead of good nutritious foods ( REAL foods) which give you more than just a pill?


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

Genevieve said:


> How are you all getting your nutrition the if you can't eat almost anything?
> 
> Where are you getting calcium so your bones don't crack or break ( or least make it harder to do so)?
> 
> ...


I do take a high quality Multi-Vitamin supplement, and instead of Dairy I substitute Almond or Cashew Milk, It tastes awful but I doctor it with Stevia to make it more palatable. I am able to eat Strawberries, Blueberries, Blackberries and Raspberries with little impact on my B/S. Those Fruits with a high Fructose content, even in small portions, like Peaches, Plums, and Water melon I don't eat. There are low Carb Breads such a Lavish Bread, which is an Indian Flat Bread, I do eat in small portions, but it's not very good. I also am able to eat Salad, of which I choose the Spring or Mediterranean mix instead of just plain Lettuce, along with Cabbage, Bell Peppers, Radishes, Turnips, Broccoli, Cauliflower, Green Beans, and some wild Greens. My point was/is that many of the Foods that others, such as Readytogo, eat I am unable to enjoy because of sensitive B/S control, further complicated by stage 4 Kidney failure.


----------



## jimLE (Feb 25, 2015)

any of you have diabetic recipes,that yall be willing to share? my mom aint in the best of health,due to different types of health problems..and there's been times it looked like that she might have type 2..i made and canned a turkey and veggie soup the other day..


----------



## AmmoSgt (Apr 13, 2014)

Anybody tried this stuff https://www.amazon.com/Foods-Tri-Ch...r=1-1&keywords=cinnamon+and+tri+chromium&th=1

http://www.webmd.com/vitamins-supplements/ingredientmono-932-chromium.aspx?activeingredientid=932

http://www.mayoclinic.org/diseases-conditions/diabetes/expert-answers/diabetes/faq-20058472

http://www.healthline.com/health/can-cinnamon-ease-diabetes-symptoms#Overview1

Not giving medical advice always talk to your doc but this diabetes thing comes up a lot with preppers and many think they will die when the meds run out especially type one and insulin users .. so I know folks looking and trying alternatives lot of folks say this helps , nobody has gone off their meds a few have had their meds reduced .. my way of thinking If your doc says it is okay and it gives you any better control .. it might get you thru until the lights come back on .. there are other alternative herbal "medicines" but nothing that has impressed anybody I know enough to really mention it .. like I said do your own research talk with your doc and if the doc says okay might be worth a try .

Just a thought


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

camo2460 said:


> RTG I agree with much of what you said, however it is not always about the Food. For example I can no longer eat Potatoes, Rice, or Bread of any kind. Even wholesome, natural Vegetables such as Carrots, Peas if I eat to many, like more than a 1/4 of a Cup will send my B/S through the Roof. Fruit such as Peaches, Plums, or Grapes are no longer an option. I too eat Fresh, Natural and Organic with no Processed or refined Ingredients. I don't eat any refined Sugar, Honey or use any Sweetener other than Stevia, nor do I drink any Soda or consume Dairy products. I am also no longer able to consume Alcohol. As you can see, for me Foods do make a difference, and my A1c is still higher than it should be.


 Bless your heart here is you a friendly cyber kiss .:wave::kiss:


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

:kiss:


phideaux said:


> I been diagnosed diabetic for 2 years,
> 
> Cut down to 150 g of carbohydrates a day( give or take a few), eat some fruit, very little sweets, no pop, no sweet tea, I use Splenda a lot.
> 
> ...


 A freindly kiss for you too Phi. Yours went up to the top,lol.



tmttactical said:


> I am type 2 diabetic and I keep candy bars available for the low blood sugar problems. High blood sugar will damage your body given enough time, low blood sugar will kill you! My medication can sometimes be a bit unpredictable, I have awakened in the middle of the night due to low blood sugar. I also tend to cheat with those same candy bars. The spirit is strong, but the body wants those butterfingers. :ignore:


 And you too TM. :kiss:


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

AmmoSgt said:


> Anybody tried this stuff https://www.amazon.com/Foods-Tri-Ch...r=1-1&keywords=cinnamon+and+tri+chromium&th=1
> 
> http://www.webmd.com/vitamins-supplements/ingredientmono-932-chromium.aspx?activeingredientid=932
> 
> ...


 I too have heard that cinnamon is good for Diabetes. Also an apple a day ,maybe somethign to that apple a day saying?


----------



## phideaux (Nov 7, 2015)

I do take the cinnamon...
It hasn't lowered my sugar levels,
But it seems to have kept them leveled out, not spiking and dropping.




Jim


----------



## DrPrepper (Apr 17, 2016)

jimLE said:


> any of you have diabetic recipes,that yall be willing to share? my mom aint in the best of health,due to different types of health problems..and there's been times it looked like that she might have type 2..i made and canned a turkey and veggie soup the other day..


jimLE,
Try this web site: http://www.diabetes.org/mfa-recipes/recipes/?loc=ff-slabnav

The American Diabetes Association has a lot of excellent information regarding food, including lots of recipes and suggestions.


----------



## DrPrepper (Apr 17, 2016)

AmmoSgt said:


> Anybody tried this stuff https://www.amazon.com/Foods-Tri-Ch...r=1-1&keywords=cinnamon+and+tri+chromium&th=1
> 
> http://www.webmd.com/vitamins-supplements/ingredientmono-932-chromium.aspx?activeingredientid=932
> 
> ...


Cinnamon can be beneficial, but only for type 2 diabetics. These are diabetics who still have some natural insulin production. I have not seen any validated studies that say it is beneficial for type 1 diabetics (who do not produce any insulin). Unfortunately for the type 1 diabetics, if the SHTF and the insulin is gone, life will become very difficult (and maybe a lot shorter).

There is a really good series of articles written by a physician on managing diabetes in a survival scenario. You can read it here: https://www.doomandbloom.net/diabetes-in-survival-settings-part-1/

Hope this is helpful!


----------



## AmmoSgt (Apr 13, 2014)

DrDianaAnderson said:


> Cinnamon can be beneficial, but only for type 2 diabetics. These are diabetics who still have some natural insulin production. I have not seen any validated studies that say it is beneficial for type 1 diabetics (who do not produce any insulin). Unfortunately for the type 1 diabetics, if the SHTF and the insulin is gone, life will become very difficult (and maybe a lot shorter).
> 
> There is a really good series of articles written by a physician on managing diabetes in a survival scenario. You can read it here: https://www.doomandbloom.net/diabetes-in-survival-settings-part-1/
> 
> Hope this is helpful!


It describes diabetes , I'm really disappointed , not really anything about treatment unless I missed something. no real alternatives, not even a discussion of alternative ways to store insulin if the lights go out, how long it would be good for, what happens if you insulin goes out of date what the real shelf life is .. if you are already dying.

What should folks do who love a diabetic and see them start dying? and they are out of meds/ insulin?

there was a book called Lucifer's Hammer, one scientists saving grace was his ability to make insulin n a make shift lab .. was always attracted to that part.. God, I read that books maybe 40 years ago .. it sort of shaped my whole concept that the easiest way to stay alive was to be valuable enough that everybody/ as many people as possible wanted to keep you alive.

I found this at the same site via a separate search https://www.doomandbloom.net/how-to-make-insulin/






https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3931203/

http://homeguides.sfgate.com/grow-costus-igneus-plant-21945.html

trick is finding a plant for sale


----------

